# video im fenster anzeigen?



## z0oL (28. August 2003)

hi,

ich würde gerne ein kleines video wenn man es anklickt im browser anzeogen lassen, damit man es sich nicht d/l'en muss. hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass das geht, weiss nur net mehr wie :/

ist ein .mpg (VCD) vid

danke im vorraus


----------



## eLorFiN (28. August 2003)

Das "Problemchen" dabei ist, dass der User sich das Video dennoch herunterladen muss, bevor er es sich anschaut...es gibt die Möglichkeit des "streaming Video", klappt meines Wissens nach nicht mit MPG...

UND VCD ist wohl was recht großes, also läufst du Gefahr,dass der User den Downloadvorgang abbricht, weil sich da "ewig nix tut".


----------

